# Trap line gun?



## takemfishing

I am curious what you all use on your trap line to dispatch your catch. 

What I have right now is a Marlin semi auto 22 with a scope on it. It is not the ideal gun to take along. Years ago I seen my uncle had a single shot 22 that the stock was just an outline of steal. I believe the gun split in order to load in the shell also handy in order to backpack. 

I was thinking that a single shot 22 in the j.r. size synthetic stock would be compact, light, and durable. 

I also seen a video of a guy using a 22 cal. air gun. I don't know much about them. The whole air refilling doesn't seem real convenient. Is there an easy air rifle that works well?

What do you use?


----------



## FREEPOP

IMO a CCW and a pistol are the way to go.


----------



## HCbowhunter

I Haven't been able to trap in a year or 2 due to work i have been busy but i used .22 an it seemed to do the job but other than that not sure what to reccommend cause thats all i ever used but good luck to ya.


----------



## coldskins

I use a 22 revolver i picked up last year at mc sports for under 200 it shoots 22 shorts longs and even mags if i switch cylinders woorks great I wear a shoulder holster on the out side of my jacket no need for a ccw


----------



## lfdiaff

Nickel Plated Hi-Standard 22 revolver. Sold at sears in the late 60s. Paid $100 for it last year.


----------



## GSPHunter

For a few yrs I used a old bolt action .22 with shorts. Too cumbersome 2 carry around so I picked up an old 3 screw Ruger single six. Load it with remington .22 sub-sonics much easier to carry.


----------



## Beaverhunter2

H&R 586 Convertible. Carry it with the .22 WMR cylinder installed but loaded with shorts. .22 WMR solids and HPs are in my pocket just in case. I've knocked more than a couple ***** out with them that happened to be out sunning at the wrong time!

John


----------



## mustang67

This fall I bought an ithica saddle gun its a singleshot 22lr lever action. Its nice and short and weighs about 3lbs. I bought it for my kids but till there ready for it I have a trapping gun. I looked into the 22pistol mentioned above from mc and they seem like a nice gun. But for the 50 bucks I have into the lever action I will finish buying my trapping stuff before I spring for the pistol.


----------



## hillbillie

Ruger Single Six convertible I bought used 38yrs ago loaded with two shorts and three long rifles and a empty under the hammer.Rabbits,squirrels,grouse and the occasional **** have all fell victim to it. I have a cpl so I don't unload or unholster in the truck and don't care if it's covered or not in the field.DO MAKE SURE you have orange on when using it in the field even as a dispatch tool.
X2 for the ball bat or a stout walking stick for live muskrat,mink, otter or beaver.99% of the time these critters are waiting for me submerged
I bought a small Tarus .22 auto to carry in my pocket but didn't care for it and went back to the Ruger
Paid $ 65.00 for the Ruger used in 1973


----------



## 19rabbit52

I use a Cricket and love it. Small enough that I can carry it in a 5 gal. bucket when I need to.


----------



## Big Reds

This is all I use for all my critters. Never fails, no mess and I need to carry it to my sets anyhow for a remake.


----------



## ibthetrout

I don't run a trap line....yet, but I will be using my colt .22 revolver. My second choice would be one of the kids single shot .22 (cricket and a rossi). I would think a lot of the kids .22 single shot rifles would work really well, they are short and light. That is what I have been using in the past for dispatching the varmints I caught in my live trap by the chicken coup. I now have a cpl so I think the revolver makes the most sense.


----------



## DIYsportsman

Ruger 22/45


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Justin

DIYsportsman said:


> Ruger 22/45
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## frostbite

.22 pistol


----------



## Diggdug

S&W K22 Masterpiece 10 shot revolver.


----------



## takemfishing

Looks like the hands sown favorite is the 22 revolver. Thanks for the input. I am going to keep my eye out this year for a good deal on one.


----------



## boomer_x7

takemfishing said:


> Looks like the hands sown favorite is the 22 revolver. Thanks for the input. I am going to keep my eye out this year for a good deal on one.


You can usually get a old H&R 22. covertable double actions for $150- $300 depending on barrel length. Great guns. Both my dad and i carry them.dad has a 7 1/2" barrel, Mine has a 12" barrel:yikes:. And b/c they are convertable you get to choose .22 or .22mag.


----------



## Moose57

I use my Grandfathers Stevens Marksman single shot 22 cal rifle with a short. I have a CPL so I am looking for a 22 cal pistol for next year...


----------



## stoney_bogg

H & R 999 Revolver with subsonic 22 ammo.
Second choice H & R 939 Revolver with subsonic 22


----------

